# Smarter Tools GP3500 no output voltage



## 77Impala (Aug 18, 2015)

I have a Smarter Tools GP3500 generator that produces 1 volt on the 12 volt DC side and about 7-9 volts on the 120 AC side. I replaced the brushes and automatic voltage controller. I am not sure if the diode rectifier is wired correctly and the instructions are very vague on how to wire it.

Any ideas on what to check/replace to get this unit back running?


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

*GP3500 No Output Voltage*

You might want to visit Generator Guru. The have a section "videos" that may have the help you need. They also show a listing for Smarter Tools, and they have extensive parts availability. I also sent a query once and they answered promptly. Hope this helps. Ron


----------

